# 13 horse power



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, I would like to find out how many of you have a saw mill with a 13 HP motor. First off I would like to let you know what I want to do. I am looking to suppliment my income. I have in the past sold walnut and cherry that I took to a saw mill and then put in my kiln to dry. The guy I had sawing for me always cut wavy boards so I stopped going to him. There is no one close to me now. My questions are:

1) With a 13 HP saw mill how many BF on average can be cut in one hour with the proper support equipment?

2) How many of you are mobil?

I know I will not be able to do as much as I would like to do but, I am tired of waiting to get the money to get the mill I want. So, I am thinking of going smaller. I have a job as a floor installer but, the past few years I have found myself sitting at home a lot. I just want to suppliment my income. Thanks


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a 14.5 hp woodmizer lt10 and need all of that hp for anything large and hard. You will work very hard but it is honest and satisfying as far as making money I'm not so sure Big logs are a lot of work if you want to play with the big boys forget it 13 isn't enough but yeah go for it ti is at the least it is a learning experience. Even with all the sore muscles I haven't regretted getting mine. Also if you are young it is a blast. They advertise about a hundred bf per hr but that is with perfect logs with no problems.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

At 13 hp, you are talking a totally manual mill. The hp of the engine won't be the limiting factor on bft per hour. Log loading, turning, leveling, offbearing, etc. will determine your sawing rate. Walnut and Cherry are not hard woods and saw very well, even bigger diameter logs. Oak, Hickory, Maple, Locust etc. would be a different story as they are much harder. 
If you have decent logs, working alone you should be able to saw close to 100 bft per hour, especially if you have a way to handle the logs.

Like you, I got tired of waiting to purchase the mill I really want and settled for a 13 hp manual mill. I don't saw for others and I'm completely happy with it so far. In time, I may upgrade to a bigger mill but for now, the 13 hp mill keeps me occupied. :smile:


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*13 hp*

I have a norewood with the 13 honda, I have had it for 14/15 years and sawed well over 100,000 FT. with it, I found its best to stay away from hickory and maple (wavy cuts), but does a fine job on the others. I do custom cutting but cut on my site only, I can cut on average 100 bdft. an hour. Never had a break down on the honda, run synthetic (spelling) oil in it. The only thing now that im in my 50s turning those 24" oak logs can be a back breaker as I mill alone.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

I have the EZ Boardwalk Junior with the 13 hp honda and trailer package so mine is mobile but completely manual. Everyone has hit it right on the head. Just finished up a 10 ft sugar maple log (HARD!!), 52 inch diameter at butt 47 inch at other end with the center 12-14 inches hollow. I had to break in half with the chainsaw for it to fit. Got 3, 10 ft 5/4 20 to 24 inch wide flat sawn slabs and had to take my time and go real slow with a new blade to keep the waves out. It handled those cuts but I wouldn't want to do those continuously as it does WORK the 13 hp. Ten inch and under cuts it powers through with no problem. The largest Cherry I have cut on it was about a 20 inch log and it cut like butter compared to the maple. I have cut one fresh cut black locust about a 15 inch diameter into 3/4 6 inch wide by 8 ft long boards and 12 inch wide cut of the locust worked the 13 hp harder than the big cherry somewhere close to the wide slabes of the maple. Hope that helps some. Gene


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I own a woodmizer lt15 it only has wavy cuts when the blade is dull. I can cut slabs up to 24" wide with it using a 15 hp kohler v-twin. I have done hardmaple with no problem. Regardless of species the larger the log the slower your feed rate will be. Turning a big log is a pain even for 2 people. When gettin a mill in the full manual class from any manufacturer it would be best to cut logs in the 12-20" range unless you have a helper.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I had another thought...

Go back and look through the threads in this forum. Daren doesn't post much anymore but there are lots of threads archived with pics of what he has sawn...all on his 13 hp manual mill. He likes big logs, too.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Im sorry i didnt want to imply that big logs cant be done on a small mill because as ETWW pointed out daren's posts of big logs show it can be done. I have done it myself but in all cases of big logs that i have milled i had my loader handy and another guy helpin. With the help of a chain saw you will likely be able to mill almost any log that comes you way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks Everybody, This are the anwsers I wanted to hear. I have to sell some equipment before I can get my mill. It will be an EZ Boardwalk Jr.. If things go right I should be cutting by the end of May. Thanks again


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck when the sawdust starts flying come back and share some pix. (Hope to see you back before then as well)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

ETWW said:


> Daren ...all on his 13 hp manual mill. He likes big logs, too.


I *like* them less each year...but it doesn't stop them from coming...or me from milling them.  I will admit I like my lumber as wide as possible, it tickles me to pull 24''+ wide hardwood slabs.


.


----------



## Catalina (Jun 11, 2010)

Woodman58, you wont be sorry! Eddie Zimmerman seems to be a really good honest man that builds a good product. I love mine. Gene


----------



## FarmerJim (Mar 22, 2012)

About turning those big logs, Norwood and Cooks both have a winch system for turning logs. I have the Cooks, and got a big winch to replace the small one that came with the mill. Course I bent the attachment. Looks like a great idea would be to plant a big post to help support the winch.


----------

